# Who is the most to blame for the decline of Classical music?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Poll coming!

I lied, did you know you only have 10 minutes to make a poll?

This can be deleted (sorry!)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Delete me!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Consider yourself...DELEéeted


----------

